# Morel mushroom recipes



## sbhooper (May 10, 2009)

I have found enough morels this year so far for two meals. We just finished a meal of baked sweet potatoes, battered fish and morels with jalepenos, onions and garlic diced up with salt and pepper and cooked with real butter. If it gets any better than that, I don't know how.


----------

